# Lesertest: Vier Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Januar 2012)

Testet und behaltet eines von vier Be-quiet-Netzteilen!

Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Be quiet)

Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games   Hardware gibt euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Be quiet die  Chance  dazu: Vier PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, das 500-Watt-Netzteil mit der Modellnummer BQTF1-500W zu  testen. Nachdem Ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware  behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Netzteilen aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet  einen  Test eines 500-Watt-Netzteils von Be quiet verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was  genau Ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum Ihr euch besonders gut als  Lesertester  eignet. Erfahrungen mit Netzteilen und mehrere Netzteile zum Testen sind  natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet  Ihr eine Kamera bedienen und  gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer  noch kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst  (kostenlos) registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum   schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,   euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und   endet voraussichtlich am 11.03.2012. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der   vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang bis Donnerstag, dem 02.02.2012, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Braineater (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Ich würde mich gerne für den Test bewerben. Ich habe nun schon einige Reviews geschrieben (und immer viel Spaß dabei gehabt) und weiß mittlerweile ein bisschen worauf es ankommt.
Da ich mein Reviewschreiben zur Zeit ausbaue habe ich sogar Awards die ich vergeben kann
Galerie: awards - abload.de

Ich studiere Wirtschaftsingenieurswesen in Richtung IT und mittlerweile bastel ich seit  mehr als 12 Jahren an PCs rum. Ich konfiguriere und baue Rechner für  Verwandte und Bekannte. Der Einbau sollte für mich als kein Problem darstellen.

Als Fotoequipment steht mir eine EOS 600D zur Verfügung.

Ich würde folgende Sachen in den Test einfließen lassen:


Verpackung, Lieferumfang und Besonderheiten
Äußeres Erscheinungsbild
Verarbeitungsqualität des Netzteiles an sich und auch der Kabel
 
Einbau
Liefern die Leitungen die angegebenen Werte
Vergleich zu einem Bequiet Straight Power E9 480Watt
Dabei würde ich auf die Effizienz eingehen und die beiden Netzteile unter verschiedenen Lastsiuationen gegeneinander antreten lassen und dabei den Verbrauch mit einem Energiemessgerät messen
Außerdem würde ich die Lautstärke unter verschiedenen Lastsituationen vergleichen
 
Mit dem System aus meiner Sig kann ich das Netzteil durch weiteres OC der Komponenten fast bis zur Grenze ausreizen, also ideale Bedingungen für einen Effizienztest 

Um euch von meinem Schreibstil zu überzeugen, könnt Ihr euch ja mal meine bisherigen Reviews anschauen(die Tage folgt noch 1 neues)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...review-bitfenix-raider-ein-cooler-softie.html
Hanjung TR200 EX ATX Midi Case
Nofan A40 Bundle
Thermalright HR-02
Corsair Performance Pro 128 GB

Ich würde mich freuen als Tester gewählt zu werden, da ich meine Reviewfertigkeit stetig verbessern will


----------



## Hoelli (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Joa, denn mach ich einmal den Anfang.

Ich würde gerne eines der Netzteile testen. Als Hardware stehen verschiedene Setups bereit in dem Leistungssegment bereit. Außerdem besitze ich mehrere Gehäsue, bei denen ich auf den Ein-, und Ausbau der Hardware an verschiedenen Positionen (oben/unten) eingehen kann. Desweiteren verfügt eines der Gehäuse über die Möglichkeit Kabel ordentlich hinter dem Mainboard verlegen zu können. Ausführlichere Infos dazu wären dann im Test hier im Forum zu lesen.

Eine Digitalkamera für die Fotoaufnahme ist selbstverstänlich vorhanden.

Ich würde mich freuen, demnächst ein Päckchen von euch, PCGH, öffnen zu können.

Gruß Hoelli

/Edit: Jetzt war noch jemand schneller ^^


----------



## geostigma (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Bewerbe mich, da mein Netzteil eindeutig zu laut ist.


----------



## L-man (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch auf den Lesertest für das Netzteil. 

Ich studiere Chemical Engineering im 5. Semester und bin 29 Jahre alt. Ich baue mir seit 2002 meine Rechner selbst zusammen. 

Meine Motivation mich für diesen Test zu bewerben liegt darin das ich genau dieses Netzteil ins Auge gefasst habe um mein BeQuiet! E5 500W zu beerben, da ich auf ein NT mit höherer Effizienz umsteigen möchte.

Dieses Netzteil finde ich interessant da es nach der letzten Preissenkung Preis/Leistungs Bereich sehr gut aufgestellt ist. 

Testkriterien wären unter anderem:



-Verpackung, Lieferumfang
-Erscheinungsbild (Verarbeitung innen und außen)
-Einbau in mehrere verschiedene Gehäuse (Thermaltake XaserIII (stock), XaserIII Wakü Mod, CM Centurion5) (Kabellänge usw)
-Verschiedene Leistungsmessungen im Vergleich in mehreren Systemen und verschiedenen Netzteilen (verschiedene Lastsituationen, OC)
Gaming Rechner mit PhenomII X6 1090T und HD5870 mit E5 500W gegen Lesertest NT
Surf-Rechner mit Athlon 4850e und HD 4650 (passiv) mit verschiedenen NT´s (Zalman 400W aus 2002, Cougar A300, Lesertest NT)
 
Subjektive Einschätzung der Lautstärke

Der Vergleich mit einem alten Netzteil (aus 2002) könnte dabei die allgemeine Entwicklung des Stromverbrauchs im Laufe der Zeit abbilden. Eine hochwertige Digitalkamera steht zur Dokumentation zur Verfügung. Die Fähigkeit Wissenschaftliche Berichte zu schreiben ergibt sich ja alleine aus meinem Ing. Studium, auch wenn ich in meinen Forenbeiträgen nicht unbedingt auf die Rechtschreibung achte. Zudem würde ich wenn es Kritikpunkte gibt diese auch klar benennen und nicht verschweigen.

Ich würde mich freuen diesen Test für euch durchführen zu dürfen.


----------



## m1ch1 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Hi
Ich würde auch gern einen der Tests amcen, und würde unter anderm auf die lautheit, wärmeentwicklung, Verarbeitung, verhalten unter verschiedenen lastfällen in den Test mit einbeziehen.

Testen würde ich in einem HAF mit core I5 750; ATI Radeon 5850, und evtl in diversen Surf PCs der Verwandschaft.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Kurze Frage zwischendrin,
muss es ein Textreview sein oder kann man es auch per Video machen?


----------



## 7even (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Ich würde auch gerne testen 

1. Mein jetiges Netzteil ist der letzte. . . *******
2. Wenn ich mein PC an mache denk ich eine Flugzeugturbine startet.
3. Es ist einfach doof  und ich mag bequite 

Wäre echt nett von euch


Grüße 7even


----------



## Thomse (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*



geostigma schrieb:


> Bewerbe mich, da mein Netzteil eindeutig zu laut ist.



DITO


----------



## ViP94 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Ich würde dieses Netzteil gerne testen:


Mein jetziges ist schon sehr am blasen mit meiner aktuellen Hardware
Das Aktuelle ist, obwohl es von beQuiet ist, leider nicht leise genug für meine Ansprüche.
Ich möchte mich für ein Volontariat bei euch bewerben und brauche deshalb Hardware zum testen 
Ich habe mich in diesem Forum nicht nur angemeldet, um ein Netzteil zu erschnorren. XD


----------



## BossMaster (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Aloha PCGH Team,

sehr gerne würde ich das "Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W" Netzteil testen und ein Review verfassen. Ich habe so etwas noch nie gemacht, muss aber sagen das ich die Tätigkeit sehr interessant und ansprechend finde. 
Das ich sämtliche der vorgegebenen Voraussetzungen erfülle ist natürlich ein weiterer Vorteil.

Es gibt einige Hauptpunkte die ich in einem Review erwähnenswert finde.

- Verpackung
- Verarbeitungsqualität/ Aufmachung des Produkts
- Montage
- Stabilität im Alltagsbetrieb (Office, Internet, Gaming)
- Leistungsaufnahme im Standby
- Lautstärke (im Vergleich mit meinem derzeitigen NT, Vergl. mit Gesamtsytem, welches eine moderate Lautstärke hat.
- Messung der Leistungsaufnahme in verschiedenen Situationen und natürlich ein Vergleich mit meinem derzeitigen Netzteil (450W Super Flower Amazon 80+ Bronze)

Das Testsystem besteht aus diesen Komponnten:
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K
Graka: Nvidia GTX 560Ti
RAM: 8 Gigabyte DDRIII
Case: Xigmatek Asgard II
Das man das Netzteil dannach bhalten kann ist natürlich ein netter Bonus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
BOSSMASTER


----------



## Kev95 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
ich bewerbe mich auch wieder um den Lesertest, weil ich gefallen am Schreiben von Tests gefunden habe.

Mein letztes und erstes Review war das des Huntkey Humper 300G.
Ich hab mir damals schon viel Mühe gegeben und will mich noch verbessern.
Mittlerweile hab ich Erfahrungen im "untersuchen" von Netzteilen weil ich von Huntkey mit Testgeräten versorgt werde.

*Ich nun auch mit einer guten Digitalkamera dienen:* Fujifilm FinePix F500EXR
Meinen Testrechner seht ihr in meinem Profil, der ist dafür bestens geeignet.

Ich hoffe ihr schätzt mein Engagement und wählt mich für den Lesertest eures neuen Netzteils aus.
Übrigens sehr schade das Netzteil-Reviews hier nicht so den Anklang finden...

LG, Kevin


----------



## Hai0815 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Hallo PCGHler,

Ich bewerbe mich auch für den Lesertest und denke ich bringe soweit alles mit als da wären:

Zwei PC-Systeme (AMD und Intel) zum ausführlichen Testen
Eine taugliche Digitalkamera
Natürlich eine Forenmitgliedschaft
und - wie ich denke - eine einigermaßen deutsche Rechtschreibung 

Gruß
der Hai


----------



## Igelchen (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Ich habe von diesem Test auf Facebook gelesen und bewerbe mich hiermit auch zum Test des Netzteiles "Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W". Seit den 90'ern schraube ich an Desktopcomputern, Notebooks und Servern und würde mich freuen wenn ich zum Kreis der Tester für das Netzteil gehören dürfte.

Liebe Grüße vom Igelchen


----------



## Koxxer (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Hallo PCGH Tean,

Seid vielen Jahren bin ich nun leidenschaftlicher Hobby PC-Bastler und habe auch schon ein Schüler-Praktikum in einer Universitäts Computerwerkstatt gemacht (bin Schüler und 19 Jahre alt). Den ersten PC den ich hatte, habe ich damals noch mit der Hilfe meines Vaters zusammengeschraubt, heute baue ich regelmäßig PC für Freunde und Bekannte zusammen. Dies mache ich meist recht "liebevoll", ein Aspekt der also aufjedenfall in mein Review einfließen würde, wäre der Einbau bzw die Möglichkeit die Kabel geschickt zu verlegen bzw das cablemanagement. Die Verarbeitung des Produkts sowie die Aufmachung (zB: Verpackung), Abmessungen, Zubehör und Optik, also äußerliche Merkamle gehören natürlich auch dazu..
Im Praxistest wird es natürlich auch um die Lautstärke gehen, in Relation zum Gesammtsystem (habe ein supersilence System bei dem eine WD Green Power deutlich rauszuhören ist) sowie in Relation zum meinem jetztigen Bequiet Netzteil (BQ Pure Power 430W L7) Zuvor habe ich bereits Erfahrungen mit zahlreichen anderen Netzteilen gemacht. Die Leistungsaufnahme in verschiedensten Belastungs Situationen sowie im Standby wird auch teil des Tests sein. Eventuelle geräuschsdemmende Maßnahmen am Lüfter würden auch Erwähnung finden. Ein weiteren Test den ich durchführen möchte ist ein OC der Cpu und GPU mit Spannungserhöhung zur Erzeugung einer gesteigerten Leistungsaufnahme um das Verhalten des Netzteils in solchen Situationen zu beobachten.

Ich bin seit einiger Zeit Mitglied des PCGH Forums und habe auch schon zuvor sehr davon Profitieren können, deshalb wäre ich froh jetzt mit meiner Erfahrung etwas zurück geben zu können, die Tatsache das man das Netzteil danach behalten darf versüßt natürlich die Freunde ich ohnehinn daran hätte. Die Bedingungen die für die Teilnahme bestehen sind für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit, ich habe viel Spaß an Tests und auch daran von diesen zu berichten, eine Spiegelreflex Digicam und Erfahrung mit Fotografieren sowie reichlich Erfahrung mit PC's selbst.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich einmal in die Rolle eines PCGH Redakteurs käme,
Liebe Grüße von Koxxer


----------



## Smoke (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

ich bewerbe mich nicht.... 
aber da der andere tread geschlossen wurde, wollte ich nur fragen, was an dem netzteil in der pcgh edition anders ist, als in der "normalen" version?? 


PS: Warum gibt es keine pcgh-edition eines 850W Netzteils??


----------



## SebastianJ (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Liebe PCGH Readaktion,

hiermit möchte ich mich am Lesertest zum Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W Netzteil bewerben.

Ich habe bereits an anderen Lesertests in anderen Foren teilgenommen und
habe daher bereits Erfahrung mit Lesertests.

Als Hardware stehen ein Office Rechner und ein Spiele Rechner 
zur Verfügung.

Der Office Rechner besteht aus:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+
4GB DDR2 
DVD Brenner
ATI Radeon X1600

Der Spiele Rechner besteht aus:

AMD Phenom X6 1090t
8GB DDR3 
Blu-Ray Brenner
AMD Radeon HD6850


Hier meine aufgestellte Gliederung: 

Verpackung
Lieferumfang
Technische Daten
Das Netzteil im Detail
Verarbeitung
Lautstärke
Fazit
Berichte kann ich sehr gut anfertigen und die digitalen Fotos kann ich mit 
meiner Fujifilm FinePix S100FS aufnehmen.


MFG

Sebastian ​


----------



## GxGamer (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Hi erstmal,

ich bewerb mich auch mal wieder für einen Lesertest.

Was möchte ich denn alles ausprobieren:
Über den Einbau des Netzteils möchte ich schreiben und dabei gezielt auf die Kabel eingehen. Dazu zählen die Länge und ganz besonders die Flexibilität, da diese einen großen Einfluss auf den Aufwand bei der Verlegung ausüben.
Den Stromverbrauch und die anliegenden Spannungen sowohl im Leerlauf als auch unter Last möchte ich messen. Dazu verwende ich ein Stromverbrauchsmessgerät und ein Multimeter der Firma Voltcraft. Dabei vergleiche ich es mit einem 650W 80+ sowie einem 550W 80+Bronze Netzteil. Die Ergebnisse möchte ich in Text, Tabellen und Diagrammen darstellen.
Den Test möchte ich mit vielen selbst gesknipsten Bildern begleiten, wobei das Netzteil auch geöffnet und der Innenraum fotografiert wird.

Warum ich mich als Tester eigne:
Ich verfüge bereits über etwas Erfahrung im Test von Netzteilen, 2 Stück habe ich bereits getestet. Mit diesen soll das bequiet auch vergleichen werden, einem Xilence SPS XP550 CS R3 (550 Watt, 80+ Bronze) sowie einem Rasurbo RAPM 650 (650 Watt, 80+). Die Messungen werden nicht per Software sondern durch ein Multimeter und ein Verbrauchsmessgerät ermittelt, wodurch zuverlässige Werte angezeigt werden. Durch die Tabellen und Diagramme kann ich den Test übersichtlicher und leichter nachvollziehbar machen. Das Testsystem ist mein normaler Spiele-PC welcher aus den folgenden Kernkomponenten besteht:

AMD Phenom II X4 965
ASUS M4A78-E 
4GB DDR2-RAM
Gainward GTX460v2
1x HDD Seagate 1TB, 1x SSD OCZ 160GB
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Extreme Audio
4 Gehäuselüfter

Abschliessend verlinke ich noch auf meinen letzten Netzteiltest welchen ich hier im Forum veröffentlicht habe, in dem man einen Eindruck meiner Arbeit bekommen kann.
Natürlich ist das nur eine Anregung, der Test des bequiet soll ja auch besser werden als der vorherige, sollte ich ausgewählt werden.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ser-review-rasurbo-real-power-rapm-550-a.html

Grüße
GxGamer


----------



## crankrider (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

auch ich, möchte mich um den Lesertest, des Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W-Netzteils bewerben.
Ein "ordentliche" Schreibe, bringe ich denke ich mir mal mit, Fotos & Tests, sowie Reviews, habe
ich auch schon ein paar im Forum veröffentlicht, also habe ich darin ein wenig Erfahrung.

Warum gerade ich ? Da ich bisher noch nie für ein "Eurer" Produkte eine Review/Test abliefern durfte
und um mich zu überzeugen, ob be Quiet Netzteile wirklich so gut sind, wie so viele behaupten 

*Review würde aus folgenden Abschnitten bestehen:
*
-  *Lieferumfang*
-  *Optik* / *Verarbeitung*
-  *Technische Daten*
-  *Kabelmanagment*
-  *Innenaufbau / Lüfter*

-  *Fazit*


*die Tests:


**- Spannungen*
*- tats. Verbrauch*
- *Lautstärke*
*- Lüfter*

Antreten lassen, würde ich es gegen ein Corsair TX 650 & ein OCZ ZT 650 Watt

Hier noch zwei Links, zu meinen letzten Tests/Reviews, damit Ihr Euch einen Überblick verschaffen könnt,
ob ich für diese Review in frage komme  [Review] Antec Six Hundred V2                    , [Review] OCZ ZT 650W                  

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon, vielen Dank und macht weiter so 

liebe Grüße
crank


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,
 mit diesem Schreiben bewerbe ich mich für den Test des BeQuiet! F1 Netzteils in der PCGH-Edition.

Inhaltsverzeichnis:Zu meiner Person
Zum Aufbau des Artikels
Mein Testsystem
 Zum Aufbau des Artikels II

*Zu meiner Person*
Ich bin 18 Jahre alt, besuche ein Gymnasium und lege gerade mein Abitur  ab. Leider konnte ich wegen mangelnder Möglichkeiten noch keine Reviews  schreiben, wünsche mir aber schon seit langem, dies zu ändern.

*Zum Aufbau des Artikels*
Mein Test würde nach einer Verlinkung des Artikels zur Herstellerseite,  sowie zu dem PCGH-Preisvergleich, mit einer Einleitung beginnen, die  sich mit den Wurzeln des Netzteils befasst, sowie seiner Positionierung  im Netzteilmarkts seitens BeQuiet!  Nach dieser Einleitung, würde ich zuerst auf die Verpackung und  Merkmale dieser eingehen, natürlich werde ich interessante Features  seperat im Text erklären und hervorheben. Als nächstes würde ein Blick  über den Lieferumfang, sowie ein Vergleich dessens mit dem des Cougar  A350 und SE400 folgen. Der nächste Programmpunkt wäre ein äußerer  Überblick des Netzteils sowie evtl. Merkmale und Besonderheiten. Nach  diesem würde der Blick ins Innere inkl. Aufbau und Erklärung der  Elektronik folgen. Im Folgenden kämen dann die Vergleichswerte des  BeQuiet F1 PCGH-Edition mit den bereits genannten Cougar Netzteilen.  Hierfür wird mein Computer mit folgenden Komponenten zum Einsatz kommen:

 Mein Testsystem


Phenom II X3 740
Gaindward GTS 450 Golden Sample GLH
4 GiB DDR3 RAM mit 1600 MHz
1000 GB HDD von Hitachi
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3


*Zum Aufbau des Artikels II*
Die Leistungsaufnahme wird jeweils im Windows Leerlauf, unter Spielelast  (Skyrim, The  Witcher 2, Shogun 2), im Furmark, sowie unter  Prime95+Furmark und  Prime95+Furmark+Wiederstand. Dafür würde ich eigens  Widerstände an das Netzteil anbringen, um die Leistungsaufnahme zu  steigern. Außerdem werde ich die Spannungen der Netzteile sowohl unter  Last, als auch im Leerlauf mit Hilfe eines Multimeters ermitteln.  Natürlich wird an dieser Stelle auch ein Vergleich zu den durch die ATX  Spezifikationen vorgegebenen Granzwerten gezogen. Die Lautstärke wird  dazu noch subjektiv mit den beiden Kontrahenten verglichen, dazu wird  ein heruntergeregelter Scythe Mine 2 und die Noiseblocker XL1 verwendet.

Die Schutzsicherungen werde ich auch weitestgehend überprüfen, so zum  Beispiel die OCP, indem ich das Netzteil kurzschliessen werde. Dabei  wird das Verhalten und die Funktion des Netzteils genau dokumentiert.  Anschliessend werde ich mein Fazit zu dem BeQuiet! Netzteil fällen und  meine Meinung im Fazit kundtun.


Über eine positive Rückmeldung würde ich mich freuen.

mfg Hansvonwurst


----------



## 1stLtBoBo (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion, liebe Gamerkollegen,

mit meiner 20 jährigen "Gamererfahrung" möchte ich diese Gelgenheit nutzen, um Beruf mit Hobby und Hobby mit Beruf zu verbinden, und mich um diesen Test bewerben.

Bei meinem alten C-64 hielten sich die Testmöglichkeiten für Netzteile doch arg in Grenzen, aber mein aktuelles System kann das neue be quiet voll ausfahren und sich meinem Cougar GX-600 stellen.

So sähe das Heim für das be Quiet aus:



Core i5 2500K, overclocked@ 4 Ghz mit Noctua NH-C 14
Sapphire HD 7970, bald mit alternativer Kühlung 

8 Gibyte Corsair DDR-1600
Blu Ray Brenner

SSD 64GB und 128B; 1,5 TB HDD
Creative X-Fi Soundkarte
Ein Klassiker: Chieftec Mesh Miditower

Zu meiner Person:



36 Jahre alt, technischer Kaufmann
Erfahrung als PC-Techniker und  Schrauber, aktuell im Product Management für LCDs, Public Displays  für einen japanischen (nicht zu verwechseln mit einem koreanischen ) Konzern tätig

PC Gamer und PCGH Stammleser seit viiiielen Jahren
Technik affin
Das Erstellen von Dokumentationen, Handbüchern und Präsentationen ist mir nicht fremd. Einen Test für Euch und die community zu schreiben stellt nochmals ein besonderes Schmankerl dar.


Viele Grüße

Boris


----------



## TheFinalFrontier (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

MoinMoin PCGH-Team!

Es wäre durchaus interessant zu wissen, wie sich die PCGH-Edition gegenüber meinem OCZ ModX Stream-Pro schlägt. Auch meine Erfahrungen mit Netzteilen anderer Hersteller können hierbei mit einfließen.

Zugegebenermaßen wird es generell wohl eher selten reine Netzteilspezialisten geben, was wohl auch der grundsätzlich recht langen Lebenserwartung der Geräte zuzuschreiben ist. 
Wenngleich ist die Komponente der Energieversorgung des häuslichen Rechners die wichtigste überhaupt. Wessen Netzteil schon einmal mehr oder weniger effektreich das Ende seines Lebenszyklus eingeleitet hat, wird zuvor Beschriebenes sicherlich zu bestätigen wissen.
Insofern ist hierin auch meine Motivation zu finden, mich eines umfangreichen Tests mit zahlreichen Netzteilen zu widmen.

Kurz zu meiner Person: Student(Master) mit langjähriger Erfahrung im Umgang mit PC-Hardware, OC und Kühlung(Luft).

Zum Aufbau sei nur soviel verraten:
Berücksichtigung finden werden Parameter wie Lautstärke, Verarbeitung/Qualität, Lieferumfang, Leistung/Energieeffizienz, Umweltaspekte & Recycling, Geräuschentwicklung, Garantie, Support, Zuverlässigkeit, Design, Abmessungen und Einbau, Kabelmanagement, Zukunftssicherheit sowie eventuell auch externe Berichte(Foren etc.) - um nur einige Beispiele zu nennen.

Wie schon angesprochen, werden Netzteile weiterer namhafter Hersteller getestet, um so einen möglichst umfassenden und repräsentativen Test zu erreichen.
Freilich wird ein derart umfangreicher Test wie der Eure in PCGH 02/2012 nur schwer zu realisieren sein, jedoch darf ein entsprechend sorgsam erarbeitetes Projekt gern erwartet werden.
Fotografien erfolgen im Übrigen mithilfe einer Panasonic Lumix G2.


so long,

T.F.F. 

System:
AMD Phenom II 955 BE@3,8GHz (1,40 V)
Gigabyte MA-790X-UD4 (old but gold  )
XFX Radeon HD 6870 1GB
OCZ ModX Stream Pro 600W


----------



## watercooled (2. Februar 2012)

*Bewerbung für einen Lesertest des beQuiet! 500W Netzteils in der PCGH Edition*

Guten Tag liebes PCGH Redaktionsteam 

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lestertest des oben genannten Netzteils. Kurz zu meiner Person:
Mein Name ist Kai, ich bin 15 1/2 Jahre alt, und besuche die örtliche Realschule in der 9. Klasse. 
Ich habe bereits früh begonnen, mich für Hardware zu interessieren, und habe meinen ersten PC im Alter von 8 Jahren selbstständig konfiguriert und zusammengebaut. 
Auch heute bin ich noch sehr begabt in Sachen Hardware. Ich besitze 2 PC´s, wovon einer mit einer Wakü ausgerüstet ist. Für den Test kommt allerings der "Bastel PC" ohne Wakü zum Einsatz.

Nun zum eigentlichen Thema, dem Test! Dieser wird folgendermaßen aussehen:

- Einleitung mit Banner und kurzen Infos über den Hersteller und die Netzteilserie
- Überblick über die Verpackung
- Auflistung der Technischen Daten, Kabellängen und Schutzschaltungen/Features
- Unboxing mit vielen Fotos
- Öffnen des Netzteils für Detailfotos des Innenraums und Beurteilung der Lötqualität
- Anschließen des Netzteils an das Testsystem inkl. Beschreibung der Passgenauigkeit der Stecker
- Belastungstest
- Messen der Spannungen und der Lautstärke des Lüfters, sowie Temperaturermittlung
- Fazit
- Danksagung

Das Testsystem ist folgendermaßen aufgebaut:

Inel Core 2 Quad Q6700 @ 3.0 GHz
4 GiB DDR2 1066 Ram von OCZ
Asus P5NT Deluxe
Geforce 8800GTS 512 @ Sli
CM Haf 912 Plus

Durch diese zusammenstellung und das OC der CPU wird eine recht hohe Leistungsaufnahme von 510W erreicht, die das Netzteil auslasten dürfte 

Fotos werden mit einer Sony DSC-H5 gemacht. Die ist zugegebenermaßen schon etwas älter, bietet aber eine mMn exzellente Qualität im Makro Modus. Außerdem steht die Cam auf einem Stativ. 
Dadurch ist ein verwackeln der Bilder beinahe ausgeschlossen.

Die Spannungen werden mithilfe eines Würth Basic Multimeters ermittelt. Dieses Gerät ist sehr teuer, und sehr genau!

Für die Temperaturermittlung werde ich ein professionelles Stabthermometer einsetzen. Dieses ermittelt die Temperatur sehr genau, bis auf 2 Stellen hinter dem Komma.

Die Messwerte werden anschließend mit einem CM Silent Pro 850W und einem Corsair HX1050 verglichen.

Damit sie sehen das ich auch eine gute Schreibe habe, können sie sich gerne mein Tagebuch hier auf PCGH ansehen. Zudem habe ich schon ein Netzteilreview zu einem HX1050 von Corsair angefertigt. 
Die Messwerte kamen zugegebenermaßen etwas Spät, ich werde das aber diesmal besser machen!

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein. *Wie sie sehen, erfülle ich diese Herausforderung!*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. 
*   Geht klar, ich werde mir mühe geben!*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können. *Erfahrung habe ich mittlerweile, und letzteres dürfte absolut kein Problem darstellen!*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben. Habe ich. *Sie können sich gerne in meinem Tagebuch davon überzeugen!*
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen. *Dank Stativ und guter Cam stellt das kein Problem dar!*
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen. *Ist mir bewusst.*
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details. *Alles klar!*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen. *Das habe ich nicht vor. Das Netzteil verbleibt warscheinlich in meinem Bastel PC.*
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 11.03.2012. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
*   Der Testbericht wird innerhalb der 4 Wochen abgeliefert.*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester. *Sehr schön. Eine Belohnung für mich *
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen. *Eventuell werde ich das bei Hardwareluxx tun.*
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen. *Logisch 
*

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen meiner Bewerbung 

MfG

Kai


----------



## sebbelzsch (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*



> Netzteil Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W kostenlos testen - heute noch bis 18 Uhr bewerben!


 Na gut.
  Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, es ist in diesen Tagen recht kalt draußen und ich habe noch keine konkrete Freizeitplanung, deshalb bewerbe ich mich jetzt einfach mal bei euch für diesen Netzteiltest.

  Eigentlich ist dieser Energiespender für meine Computersysteme völlig überdimensioniert, da ich ein Freund des Undervoltens und der effizienten Mittelklasse-Hardware bin, in genau diese Richtung würde mein Lesertest allerdings gehen.

  Die Stromversorgung meines Spielerechners(Phenom II X6 1090T & Sapphire Radeon 6850) erledigt ein 550W-Netzteil und mein Office/Multimedia-Knecht(Phenom II X2 555 BE @ X4 B55 & Geforce GT520) ist mit einem 380er ausgestattet. Beide Netzteile besitzen die 80+ Bronze Zertifizierung und wenn ich noch ein wenig im Keller suche, finde ich bestimmt noch eins ohne Zertifikat.

  Mein Test würde zeigen, wie sich das Netzteil im Vergleich zu älteren Modellen im unteren (evtl. auch bis mittleren) Lastbereich schlägt. Des Weiteren interessieren mich natürlich auch Verarbeitung, Kabelmanagement, Geräuschkulisse, Zubehör – also eher die praktischen/technischen Dinge an so einem Gerät.

  Noch ganz kurz zur Person: Ich bin staatl. gepr. Techniker für Elektrotechnik und spiele/arbeite/bastle seit ca. 15 Jahren an/mit PCs.

  Sonnige Grüße

  Sebastian


----------



## kenny1377 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Auch ich würde mich gern für den Lesertest bewerben!

Ich habe mehrere Rechner mit verschiedenster Konfiguration, um einen ausführlichen Test durchführen zu können. Zudem verfüge ich über 3 weitere Marken-Netzteile, mit denen ich das  BQTF1-500W vergleichen kann. Zum Testen habe ich neben diversen Diagnose-Tools auch Multimeter und Schallpegelmessgerät zur Hand. Von meiner Canon - Kamera kann man, denke ich vernünftige Bilder erwarten  und ich arbeite stets zuverlässig und korrekt.

Ich wünsch Euch was
kEnny


----------



## senners (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

*Hiermit möchte ich mich um die Teilnahme an dem Netzteiltest bewerben.  *
*Als Abonnement eurer Zeitung habe ich schon einige Lesertest mit Interesse gelesen. *
*Ohne viel Bla Bla möchte ich nur kurz auf eure Teilnahmebedingungen eingehen: *

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
 _(bin ich! Dort könnt ihr auch meine pers. Daten entnehmen.)_

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. 
_(Hmm, das ist Zensur… - ich bin zwar kein Journalist aber ich habe schon einige User-Previews gelesen und hoffe dass ich das auch so gut wie andere hinbekomme.) _

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können. 
_(ja auch kein Problem._ _Ich erspare euch mal hier das Geprahlte mit dem was ich kann oder nicht… Ich habe privat seit 1993 keinen komplett PC mehr gekauft und ich habe auch berufl.“Berührungspunkte“ mit der Materie. Derzeit setzte ich drei BeQuiet Netzteile im privaten Bereich ein.)_

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben. 
_(So lange ich nix Handschriftliches einreichen muss!)_

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen. 
_(auch kein Problem)_

- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 11.03.2012. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.
_(mit dem Rest bin ich auch einverstanden)_
mfg
Sascha


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Hallo zusammen, leider bin ich heute nicht mehr dazugekommen, die Lesertester auszuwählen. Das wird am Montag geschehen. Die Kandidaten erhalten dann eine PN.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Kleines Update: Die Netzteile wurden vorgestern verschickt und sollten daher bis zum Wochenende bei euch eingetroffen sein.

*Edit:* Wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat; hier stehen die vier ausgewählten Lesertester: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...en-Die-Lesertester-stehen-fest/Netzteil/News/


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Meins ist bereits gestern angekommen!


----------



## L-man (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

meines ist heute auch angekommen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Be quiet PCGH-Edition 500W*

Meine Arbeit kann man mittlerweile hier "bewundern":
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...202549-lesertest-quiet-pcgh-edition-500w.html
...Oder auch nicht!


----------

